# affectio societatis



## ApplePie

Hi All Members,

I just wondering what is the language and meaning of "affectio societatis".  Is it Italian phase?  What are these words mean?

Can anyone help me?  Thanks.

ApplePie


----------



## walnut

Hi ApplePie and welcome to the WR Forums. 

This seems to be latin, I'm moving this thread to the Other Languages Forum.

Regards
Walnut


----------



## Whodunit

Indeed, it's Latin. My suggestion is "mood of the society", but more context would be useful.


----------



## ApplePie

Hi, Walnut and Whodunit,

Never think of having such a quick response.
The words are out of a contractual document.  Maybe legal related.  I just ask by my colleague of these words and I don't have the full document in hand.

Any further idea?  Thanks.

ApplePie


----------



## lainyn

Could it be - affects on society?


----------



## Phryne

ApplePie said:
			
		

> Hi All Members,
> I just wondering what is the language and meaning of "affectio societatis".  Is it Italian phase?  What are these words mean?
> Can anyone help me?  Thanks.
> ApplePie


 Besides being latin, it seems to be a legal term. The best thing you can is search the web.

And, since everybody tried to guess, I would venture to say that it is "two people associating in a commercial partnership" . Well... everybody else shared some thoughts , and so did I!     

saludos


----------



## Whodunit

lainyn said:
			
		

> Could it be - affects o*f* society?



I guess it should be "of", because it's the genitive. Does it make sense in English?


----------



## JLanguage

How about "spirit of cooperation"? I found that translation here:
http://www.bijurilex.org/site/export/concord/e/bouchard_2001/bouchard_2001.txt1.htm

-Jonathan


----------



## hello12345

*Affectio societatis*

Is is _latin_.

It means the intent (affectio) of certain individuals to form a partnership (societatis) amongst themselves. There is no partnership if there is no intent to form a partnership! 

This expression is used in countries where a civil code is in force (France, Germany, Louisiana, Québec, etc.).


----------

